# My FIRST outing the the 92FS



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Not sure if you've read any other threads concerning other makes of firearms but I have a Taurus PT99 that I've sent back to Taurus a number of times for a misaligned frame condition. Needless to say, the POA is not anywhere near the POI because of this condition. The sights line up at a different place than where the barrel points. I got tired of waiting for it to be returned and I came upon a LNIB 92FS that I couldn't pass up.

Well I took the _"new"_ Beretta to the range this morning both to see how it shot outta the box as well as to fulfill that part of the requirement of getting the Florida CCW...I was quite impressed. Using the NRA 25 yd slow fire targets I was able to put every round inside the #6 ring. That IMHO is fantastic accuracy for a gun I have never fired and that had nothing done to it. I will admit that the 5 times I fired the Beretta DA it was disgusting...LMAO...Two (2) impacted somewhere in another county and three (3) managed to _"tweek"_ the edges of the paper...:buttkick:...but the SA accuracy was fabulous. I had an extra PT99 barrel that I had brought along to try out and it was every bit the same results across the board. I'm actually thinking of leaving the Taurus barrel on the Beretta frame as I did like the appearance of the stainless barrel against the black frame. Now if my PT99 ever gets back from Taurus and if they actually fix the slide misalignment I will run 'em side by side and see how they compare at that time. As it is now the Beretta blows the doors off of the Taurus as it was when I sent it off for repair...I'll keep you all updated as things progress...:smt023


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

sounds like you had the same experience as me the first time i fired my 92. all my buddies that have shot it and even my gf agreed that it's a easy gun to just pick up and shoot good with. now i want a 96.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

And I predict your DA accuracy will get much better as you get acclimated to your new firearm. Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U can replace the hammer spring with a DAO spring and shave off 1-2 pounds from that DA pull.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Of the dozens of hanguns I've ever shot, the 92FS is still my favorite. 4500 (and at one time, 1200 rounds without any cleaning) rounds strong and never failed me.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> And I predict your DA accuracy will get much better as you get acclimated to your new firearm. Enjoy and good luck!


...I kinda hope so Wyatt. I have to admit though, that after a hundred rounds or so of just mild factory loads, my wrist is killing me from the recoil. My options from the doctor were to have surgery on the busted wrist and lose ALL mobility in it ...OR...Learn to live with the pain, keep my wrist's mobility as it now is and wear a wrist brace at most all times to keep the bones from moving around and causing more damage. I opted for the brace as I want to be able to grasp things normally and I'm a _"woossie"_...I friggen hate bein' cut...:smt022...



Shipwreck said:


> U can replace the hammer spring with a DAO spring and shave off 1-2 pounds from that DA pull.


...I've got an order in to Dave Olhasso for a "D" spring Shipweck. I gotta think that it would do nothing but help out this ol' decrepit senior citizen...











Spartan said:


> Of the dozens of hanguns I've ever shot, the 92FS is still my favorite. 4500 (and at one time, 1200 rounds without any cleaning) rounds strong and never failed me.


...Looking forward to see how the 92FS treats me Spartan. From all early indications it's gonna become a member of the family...:smt033


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Howdy neighbor, I'm glad to see that you're having better luck with the Beretta than you did with the Taurus. My Taurus has been great, although it shot a little low and left at first. Because of your posts, I gave mine a thorough look over, and it seems O.K. Either it's broken in now or I'm learning how to shoot better with it. I have a Beretta 84 and it has been geat, also. I guess that I've been lucky that way.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*David Olhasso*

You will be very happy with the "D" spring from David Olhasso and if you go to beretta92fs.com and find video guides to assembly and dissassembly on the 92FS. You can also find the Elite II extended mag release at the David Olhasso site. These video guides will allow you to easily do routine maintenance and parts replacement as well. Enjoy your aquisition and shoot the heck out of it. You will only get better and I can promise a DA/SA double tap with a less than 1 1/2" spread is easily achievable, one handed with Speer Gold Dot ammo. Just practice and get some snap caps, I know but I use them anyway, as I also practice mag replacement with the slide latch operation and the slingshot method.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Recoil Sensitivity solution*

DarrylS, you might try the Sprinco Recoil reducer availble over the internet. I have on in my Inox Beretta 96. It really did a great job of reducing the spread on my double taps. It is a dual contrawound spring unit and takes the place of the regular guide rod. It might just take enough off the bite to ease your shooting to the enjoyable point.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

Here is my weapon familiarity test for my FL CWP, using my Beretta 92fs Centurion (D spring and Wolff +2lbs recoil spring):










I blame the fliers on over excitement of how good I was doing. Other people had some issue they REALLY need to get sorted out. Mine was the best and the instructor let me know it. Dont mean to come off as cocky, but I did pretty well I think. BTW, not my first outing with Berettas.


----------

